# shighspeed mounts



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

How do these quiet the suspension? Would the duct tape method still be needed? How do these compare to the motivational mounts? I seen them with the camber plate so now the struts would be under compression and also how do these work with the bearing in the gc camber plates? Good work on the magazine and thanks for all your work on the aftermarket parts keep up the good work


----------

